# Mt Hood: Meadows or Timberline?



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

first week of may...last days opened at Meadows. The riding should be good from 8:30-12:00 when the snow just gets to wet. I have not looked at the long range forecast, but I think spring has finally sprung given the recent 75-80 degree temps we have been having (in Hood River). WE are expecting cooler temps this week, but I think the pow days of april 15th are ancient history, but you never know for sure in the PNW... it could dump some more. Mt. Hood Meadows Ski Resort I would also plan atleast a day at T line. Meadows has the terrain you are looking for being an advanced rider, but if you are coming all the way out here, Timberline lodge and the resort should not be missed. The terrain at T line is pretty tame but worthy of a visit.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

since the day i'm planning to go riding is a weekday -- TUE May 5th, then most likely meadows it out. besides, someone just told me t-line has the B1G1 free tix deal thru REI which helps a lot, and i really hate the slushy conditions. anyhow, i just booked my room for mt hood inn. can't wait to finally ride a new mtn.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

Bro you gotta remember this is the PNW. This is not Mammoth mtn. The bse elvation at Meadows is 5,000 and the base at T line is 6. It will either be PNW cascade concrete, corn snow (fun) and or freshies..if you are very lucky you never know up here. A few years ago I was riding in a blizzard on may 5th at meadows. The parks at T line are superior but no pipe. Its a shame you will not be able to ride meadows, but Timberline in quite sublime, and I am sure you will not be dissapointed.. enjoy and share your thoughts when you get back.. cheers


BTW have you looked at Bachelor?


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2009)

yeah i've heard Mt Hood can have some awesome snow late in the year. i'm so sick of all the local SoCal mtns -- big bear & mtn high, that have minimal base and tends to do lots of snowmaking. i was comparing the trail maps of both meadows and timberline and meadows has the snow park and more to do for boarders. oh well, assuming i enjoy my trip to PDX, i'm sure i'll go back again next time and try out meadows hopefully next season. i'm just looking forward to snowboarding at a new place and for sure will post up afterwards.

never heard of bachelor.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Timberline is fun, but avoid the greens like a fat chick with sores on her face. Unless you brought your snowshoes or have a rocketboard.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2009)

never heard of bachelor.[/QUOTE] Mt Bachelor. Bend Oregon. Just another cascade volcano.. ho hum/. great mtn Snow tends to be drier than more coastal influenced Hood. The best tree pow runs at a resort in Orygun IMO.



May the schwartz be with U...


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> Timberline is fun, but avoid the greens like a *fat chick*. Unless you brought your snowshoes or have a rocketboard.


Fixed

10char


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2009)

thanks for the wax recommendation. i forgot which i've used. for this trip, i'm actually leaving my board at home and just renting gear. but i'll be sure to give it an extra layer of wax before riding. i'm so f'ing excited now. i seriously can't wait to check out mt. hood.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

Last week I rode a few days at Mt. Bachelor then a couple of days at Timberline. I would highly recommend both places.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

You really gotta be staying awhile and plan a head to do both Bachelor and Hood..its a good 3-4 hour drive from Hood to Bachelor.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Meadows lot to Bachy lot is 2.5 hours.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

If we're paying for Avgas, might as well make it jet fuel.

When you get your rating for one of these...









I'll let you drop me off on top of here...









all day long.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

yea I'm heading up there to for the first time mid may and can't wait to get some summer riding in. I thought the summer riding out there was pretty straight forward but I guess not lol....

So let me ask you guys..as far as I know you can ride Hood all year, is that the case or is there like a 1-2 month break?

I was planning on bringing my board w/ me...does anyone know how much the airlines charge for that type of precious cargo?


----------

